# best striping mowers with out strp kit



## cutter (Apr 15, 2011)

hello all,
new to forum.

what mower strips the best?
i now have a scag 48" walk behind i bought new 7 years ago and it dose a very good job @ striping.
im now looking into zero turn riders and can get a good deal (left over 30% off) on a toro z master g3 52" cut 26kaw 7400. - 30%= 5180.
toro looks like a good machine but i would like to here your opinions.
1) a good striping machine is inporten to me. 
2) i was also thinking about other mowers like, scags ,exmark and possibly the wright stander or greatdane stand on.
others would be more money but like i said i like the striping and to have a nice well built mower. ( i know most are over kill for me)
opinions please...im a home owner not com,

thanks in advance ,cutter


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Out of my league, (no pun intended) but I wanted to welcome you to the forum nonetheless!


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

cutter said:


> hello all,
> new to forum.
> 
> what mower strips the best?
> ...


 Any that have the rear deck roller that goes all the way across like simplicity, etc will give the lawn that striped appearance..


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Then give us some satilite images of that lawn!


----------



## Evanedward (Mar 17, 2011)

Many mower companys have some kind of add on device to make there mowers stripe. These are like Tang is to orange juice. For striping the real thing is Simplicity.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Evanedward said:


> Many mower companys have some kind of add on device to make there mowers stripe. These are like Tang is to orange juice. For striping the real thing is Simplicity.



Yep i was wondering is that discharge door/flap not sure what you call it.. that blocks the grass from being thrown, was it factory, or did you have to buy it seperate??


----------



## Evanedward (Mar 17, 2011)

wjjones said:


> Yep i was wondering is that discharge door/flap not sure what you call it.. that blocks the grass from being thrown, was it factory, or did you have to buy it seperate??


That door is part of the mulching kit that is an extra at about $100,00 or so. I had it added to the deal when purchasing so not sure about the price. It comes with a bracket to mount to mower front to prevent grass from blowing out front,mulching blades and the door. I use gator blades instead of the Simplicity blades,just like them better. I've had several mowers over the years and most the mulching did not work very well. This one if I mow the lawn like I should when mulching grass does an outstanding job. One thing about this setup is theres lot's of cleanup after but I always do that anyway.


----------



## rsmith335 (Jun 2, 2010)

I think you guys are out of your minds, all I want to do is cut the Dandylions.:lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Evanedward said:


> That door is part of the mulching kit that is an extra at about $100,00 or so. I had it added to the deal when purchasing so not sure about the price. It comes with a bracket to mount to mower front to prevent grass from blowing out front,mulching blades and the door. I use gator blades instead of the Simplicity blades,just like them better. I've had several mowers over the years and most the mulching did not work very well. This one if I mow the lawn like I should when mulching grass does an outstanding job. One thing about this setup is theres lot's of cleanup after but I always do that anyway.



Yep gator blades are the only way to go... they are pretty tuff blades, and easier to sharpen..


----------

